# Salt Fork early muzzleloader



## Fishgeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Looking for some info on the early smokepole hunt at Salt Fork. Put in for the drawing and told myself if I got in I would buy a muzzle loader. I drew the coveted either sex permit so I bought a TC Omega Z5. This is an awesome gun. It shot as well as advertised. Not familiar with the park or the early hunt. Any info from anyone who has been a part of past hunts there would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep your head low.  It gets a bit crowded.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Never Been There But All I Heard Is Like He Said Above,duck If You Hear Shots..i;d Be Very Careful On Where I Stood..i Did Bowhunt There Yrs Ago.
I Hunted Morning An Evenings For A Week..never Saw 1 Deer All Week..
I Found Out They Were All In The No Hunt Zone


----------



## Fishgeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info...I guess. They did hand out a lot of permits for that week. Guess I will hide between 2 large trees and wait for all the yahoos to move them around. I also won the Lake Katherine hunt. That one is 40 hunters per day. I pulled the first day of gun season so there should be a lot of deer movement all around the park. I'm not famiiar with Jackson County or Lake Kat. but all hunters have to meet at a central location for a debriefing that day. Must kill a doe first then a buck. Happy to do my part to control the population. "I love animals"......"The're delicious!" ...Ted Nugent...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

get a map. there are a lot of places to hunt . if you take a boat you can hit remote areas,and all the hunters will drive the deer to you. 51 and 55 are roads that have hardwoods ,pines, corn fields.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A little tip. There's not a place near the lake that isn't easily accessible by car. I learned that too late. Nothing like thinking your getting away from the crowds, only to learn the boat is beached 200 yards from a road. Check the map and you'll see it doesn't pay to take the boat.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Fishgeek, I'll be going down to do a little scouting/bow hunting this Sauturday.
We have four in the group that got picked for the early MZLDR hunt. I think we're going down for the first day. (Oct. 24) Are you headed down by yourself??? Really don't know what to expect that week but I hope it's not a sea of orange when the sun comes up. Any info on a remote area would help. I'm taking my daughter on this one and don't want to get in the middle of 10 guys shootin at one doe. Let me know if you want to hook up for the first day.

Al


----------



## TopGun (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree Magis, taking a boat has no real advantage at all, the access roads are everywhere. And it is like one of those shooting galleries at the amusement parks, ping, zeeeewwwww, ping. rule of thumb, once the shooting commences low crawl back to your truck and then head to the lodge and take pictures of all the deer standing by the walking trails there. lol I walked within 5 feet of a doe and a monster buck right by the lodge about 5 days before archery season a few years back and was excited that the woods were full of them, until i realized they are there and the golf course lol. but it will still be a nice day to be in the woods. Good luck!


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

went down to shoot the smoke poles and do a little more scouting in the dang rain. got a couple spots picked out and I just hope there aren't 10 other guys sitting there Monday morning. anyone else going down Monday???
there will be four of us going fron N E Ohio. I'd rather see a little white stuff than more rain. Good luck and be safe if yer headed down to Salt Fork. You can never have enough orange on when that sun comes up!!! :! :!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Me And my buddy will be down there tomorrow to look around.We will be in a Blue jeep liberty with a medina jeep wheel cover on the back.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

2,200 people applied for the salt fork hunt and everyone who applied got picked. Only 525 applied for the shawnee hunt. That is where I will be going, hopefully it works out for everyone. with only 525 people on shawnee, i might not even see anybody the whole week.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Where Did You See Everyone Got Picked For The Salt Fork Hunt?i Didnt Get Picked


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

ARGEE said:


> Where Did You See Everyone Got Picked For The Salt Fork Hunt?i Didnt Get Picked



http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Hunting/earlymuzzleloader.htm

Are you sure you got your application to them intime? Says here every applicant was issued a permit. I think I will put in for next years, Wildcat hollow is pretty darn close to where I already deer and Turkey hunt


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes It Was..


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

ARGEE said:


> Yes It Was..


Strange then


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

We went, we hunted and we got soaked. It was pretty rainy in the morning and quit about 11:00. Didn't see anything until we went to the lodge to get some hot choc and sit by the fire. All the deer are at the lodge or on the golf course. Every time I saw the red and white " NO HUNTING" sign we saw deer. Stopped in at the check station and they only had 25 deer checked in.
Tried to keep the mzloder dry all day and when we went to the range to fire them only one out of three went off. May go back down on Saturday. The weather is looking better than it was Monday. Gonna go get a GOOD rain suit this week too.........................


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Me And my Buddy Both got deer.I shot a small doe monday afternoon.My Buddy took a Button buck this morning.We stayed out of the middle of the park and hunted across Rt 22.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Anyone going back this Saturday??? The weather sounds better and I bet it will be packed. I may just avoid the crowd. We hunted right smack in the middle of the park on Monday and it looked like a parking lot even with the rain.


----------

